# Spannender JEE-Entwickler-Job in D-Südwest



## javajobs_sk (18. Aug 2014)

Ich suche für einen Klienten im Südwesten von Deutschland einen erfahrenen Entwickler, der unter JEE 5 bzw. 6 anspruchsvolle Web-Applikationen entwickeln kann.

Bei Interesse schicke ich gern das gesamte Profil zu.

javajobs_sk


----------



## Joose (18. Aug 2014)

Für Jobs gibt es hier einen eigenen Bereich!


----------



## javajobs_sk (18. Aug 2014)

Danke Joose. Bin noch neu hier


----------

